

Show HN: Manage access to Basecamp, GitHub, Heroku, and more - DerekH
http://onboarder.co

======
DerekH
Hey everyone, I ran some Facebook ads and received some feedback from Reddit
/r/startups. I decided it was enough validation to build it.

If you're like me, you've probably used Basecamp, GitHub, Heroku, HipChat, and
many other apps on a daily basis. One of the things I found annoying was
sending out invitations to all of these different apps. Onboarder solves this.
When you need to invite someone new, type in their email (and GitHub username)
and you're done. Onboarder handles the rest.

Better yet, when you need to remove access, you can do so with just one click.

I'm exploring opportunities to make this process even simpler. I definitely
think it would be better with deeper integration. For a first version, I think
it's pretty cool.

Thanks a lot for listening and I welcome any and all feedback.

~~~
hi2usir
I really don't mean to be a jerk, but this sounds like a terrible idea. Four
places to send invites from? That's a first world problem, not a startup
business opportunity.

~~~
SirSkidmore
It's a first-world problem that can take a lot of time. I'd much rather go to
a single site and send out all of my invites than navigate to four individual
sites and muck about in the settings to send an invite.

~~~
hi2usir
I can't see how inviting users to a handful of services could take longer than
5-10 minutes? Is that really a "lot of time"?

~~~
lyddonb
We have 100s of developers using Github, HipChat. This service would be quite
useful. Especially the offboarding.

Another thing that would be awesome if your could get even finer grained
control of some of the services. Like having the ability to maintain some
additional Github permissions. A big pain point for us right now is you need
to have admin to manage teams, webhooks, etc. Have some levels between admin
and write would be great (and I don't blame GH for having these. It's a more
enterprise need.)

------
cjbprime
Looks like a clone of [https://www.meldium.com/](https://www.meldium.com/), I
think?

~~~
DerekH
Yep, looks like it. Thanks for posting this. I was focused on the big players
in the space, and I missed this one. It's interesting that it never came up
while I was talking about it with others.

~~~
cjbprime
You're welcome. I'm not sure how well-known Meldium is -- I think the only
reason I'm aware of it is that they're a YC company and I work for a YC
company.

------
runako
This looks like an interesting concept. How does it compare with LDAP/Active
Directory/Google Apps integration?

~~~
DerekH
I'm still trying to learn more about Active Directory everyday. Companies like
Okta and OneLogin offer user provisioning (what Onboarder is doing) and they
integrate with Active Directory.

Onboarder is definitely not that complex yet, but I'm still learning about
this space. My goal was to make it simple. Connect with OAuth or give us an
API key, and we're good to go.

~~~
j-m-o
If you plan on targeting mid-size companies and up to enterprise, you're going
to need to have some sort of AD/LDAP integration.

The onboarding/offboarding process is generally initiated from there, and
internal apps and services tend to use that as the canonical user store.

Good luck with your project, I hope it works out well for you!

------
pushkargaikwad
Derek, The design and control flow looks very smooth for first version of the
site. I have registered and will look to use it, here is a small suggestion,
you can probably add something on dashboard to show as initially it shows
nothing.

------
dave_sid
I think it's a good idea. You'd need to include more systems than you mention
however. Our company uses a few of the ones you mentioned.

------
thebiglebrewski
Nice work! This needs a lot more services, I think, but the concept is smart.

~~~
DerekH
Thanks! Yes, I definitely agree. For the first version, I picked the ones I
felt could generate the most interest. I've had people mention Google Apps,
the Atlassian suite, Campfire, and many more.

